# my community shrimp/cray/snail tank



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Living in this 30 gallon tank is several juvenile dwarf orange crayfish (you can just see the 2 blurry orange spots by the black crystal shrimp in the middle of the pic, yellow shrimps, far left is a golden, black tigertooth and hinos and Mamma Brig snail and her purple babies....all happily living peacefully in my 30 gallon.


----------



## ohmyfish (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks very natural. There is a lot of territory in that tank for them to explore.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

very nice striations on the snails.

what plant is that just left-of-center?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

thank you I have new baby ones again, so should be more purple/magenta/ivory ones.

That is a water sprite plant!


----------

